# Journey Of A Green Turtle From Indonesia Into Australian Opens Mystery Of ‘oceanic Su



## News Bot (Jan 5, 2009)

*Published:* 04-Jan-09 03:00 PM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

The remarkable journey of a green turtle from Indonesia into Australian waters is helping conservationists to track the migratory route of this species to the Kimberley-Pilbara coast - one of the few relatively pristine coastal areas left on Earth.

*Read More...*


----------

